# Just won an ebay auction for 14,000 credits fully loaded.



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

Does it really take 6 months for the transfer?  What should I expect next?  I assume no access to the platform until the transaction is fully executed.


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 2, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Does it really take 6 months for the transfer? What should I expect next? I assume no access to the platform until the transaction is fully executed.



What did you get it for? I’ve heard some are going through in 2 months now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

jrogersok said:


> What did you get it for? I’ve heard some are going through in 2 months now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$1035.  Better than expected.


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats! I know you were second guessing it, glad you took the leap! 

Mine took 6 months, I think I recently saw a post claiming 2 months which sounds amazing (and probably a lie haha!) 

"Fully loaded" meaning it currently has 28k credits? Or 14k credits?


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Congrats! I know you were second guessing it, glad you took the leap!
> 
> Mine took 6 months, I think I recently saw a post claiming 2 months which sounds amazing (and probably a lie haha!)
> 
> "Fully loaded" meaning it currently has 28k credits? Or 14k credits?


14,000 remaining for 2020.


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 2, 2020)

Am I correct in thinking a transfer to a brand new owner (no existing WM) should move faster than a transfer to an existing owner with a different year end?


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 2, 2020)

I just transferred/rented 44,000 credits this morning and had an email in 90 minutes saying the credits were in the recipients account. So maybe your purchase will move swiftly too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2020)

What a deal!  How great for you.  I want to buy a small package to bump us up to an even number for another HK credit.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What a deal!  How great for you.  I want to buy a small package to bump us up to an even number for another HK credit.


Look for auctions that end at late hours and have a short listing period (3 days).  You are much more likely to avoid a bidding war.  Also, use a service like ezsniper.com.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 2, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> *Just won an ebay auction for 14,000 credits fully loaded.*


Congratulations and _Welcome! _I hope your new toy brings years of pleasure and excitement.   Enjoy!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 2, 2020)

Excellent price! Especially for a fully loaded account.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

I hear that the transfer process can take six months.  Any suggestions on expediting this process?


----------



## samara64 (Oct 2, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I just transferred/rented 44,000 credits this morning and had an email in 90 minutes saying the credits were in the recipients account. So maybe your purchase will move swiftly too.




This is different as the OP is looking to buy an account not simply rent credits. This takes much longer. Would be great to update the post on WMOwners to reflect that.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> $1035.  Better than expected.



Congrats! That’s a great price. How fully loaded?  My 12K eBay win had 36K available, plus all housekeeping tokens in place. I paid $1556 total.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 2, 2020)

samara64 said:


> This is different as the OP is looking to buy an account not simply rent credits. This takes much longer. Would be great to update the post on WMOwners to reflect that.


I realize that. The form I filled out said two days to transfer rental credits. I figured "yeah, right". It was done in less than 2 hrs. So maybe the reports of 2 month turn around vs six months, will hold true for the OP.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Congrats! That’s a great price. How fully loaded?  My 12K eBay win had 36K available, plus all housekeeping tokens in place. I paid $1556 total.
> 
> Dave


Sounds like you got an awesome deal.  I am only getting 14K.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Sounds like you got an awesome deal.  I am only getting 14K.



Is it 14K annual? Or something less? What is the annual account amount?

Dave


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 2, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Is it 14K annual? Or something less? What is the annual account amount?
> 
> Dave


Annual on July 31st.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 2, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Annual on July 31st.



Sorry, I'm not making myself clear.  How many credits will your account receive each year?  Mine gets 12,000 credits every year.

Dave


----------



## 77JC (Oct 3, 2020)

I am in the process of an Ebay purchase and a combination of accounts.  I purchased in January and the transfer was complete in July.  I'm still waiting for the account combine to be completed.  I would say expect six months for a transfer-maybe a little less.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 3, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Sorry, I'm not making myself clear.  How many credits will your account receive each year?  Mine gets 12,000 credits every year.
> 
> Dave


14,000 every year.  Comes with 14,000 banked.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 3, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> 14,000 every year.  Comes with 14,000 banked.



Thanks. The price you paid was pretty good. Hope it transfers quickly.

Dave


----------



## jrogersok (Oct 5, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> $1035. Better than expected.



Amazing price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haras (Oct 6, 2020)

I started my worldmark purchase June 16 and it closed September 16.  Exactly 3 months.
Congratulations!


----------

